# Diseñar PCB con orcad 16.3



## venerable13 (Ago 23, 2010)

No hay Layout, qué hay que poner en el capture en la netlist y qué pasos se siguen para seleccionar qué programa en su sustitución, no hay tutos

gracias

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/tutorial-pcb-editor-specctra-24356/

Rumba!


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 24, 2010)

que tal venerable! que necesitas??
tenes el esquemático y queres hacer el layout??


----------



## venerable13 (Ago 24, 2010)

Tengo librerias del 9.2 y quiero pasarlas al 16.3, una vez hecho esto utilizarlas y hacer la placa desde el capture. Me falta pasar las librerías para cogerlas, miro como se hacen

así se pasan las librerías, cuando uno busca....
http://www.cadence.com/Community/forums/p/16251/554983.aspx


----------

